# Bolens Tubeframe Snowblower Manual 32'/ 36"



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 1


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 3


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

exploded view


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

parts list


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

BONUS This is a safety tag that came on the snowblower.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

back of tag


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Did they ever make a two-stage snowblower for the tube frames?

Maybe on the later models?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I don't think so. The next series after the yellow ones were red but the same basic setup. I've seen black ones that were probably from the "G" series and they were single stage also. I think when gardenway took over they started making 2-stage belt driven blowers but by then the tubeframes were out of production.


----------

